# The artist-the song..continued by you



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guitar players have their signature tune. I will post titles.. post yours.

Roy Buchanan- The Messiah
Santana - Europa
?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner sdsre ...and everything else he played.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This IS going to be the most debated thread on the forum, congratulations OP 

Hendrix- Little Wing
George Lynch- Mr. Scary
SRV- Cold Shot
EVH- Panama (But could be Unchained or a dozen other songs)
Randy Rhoads- Crazy Train


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, I'll add a few:

Brian May - Tie Your Mother Down (or Killer Queen)
Jeff Beck - 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers
Jerry Doucette - Mama Let Him Play (of course, but I like others he did, like Keep On Running and Run Buddy Run)
Kim Mitchell - High Class In Borrowed Shoes
Neil Young - Woodstock (or Rockin' In The Free World)
Buddy Guy - Mustang Sally (at least for me, anyway)

This could indeed end up being an interesting thread...it's hard to discriminate between signature and favourite tracks. It will be fun to see what comes up, and if it becomes an online shouting match! Hope not! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Signature Tunes - 
Neil Young - Heart Of Gold
Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth
The Band - The Weight
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
ACDC - Thunderstruck
Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze
BTO/Bachman & Cummings/Anything Randy Bachman does - Taking Care of Business
The Beatles - Come together

Anyone disagree?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Band: Rocking Chair.

Jimi Hendrix: Born Under A Bad Sign (from the album Blues)

Tom Waits: Red Shoes and Picture Postcards.

John Prine: Sweet Revenge

Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee: Sail Away

Neil Young: Ambulance Blues

Shuggie Otis: Inspiration Information

Aretha Franklin: Think

The Flying Buritto Bros: Do Right Woman, Do Right Man & Wild Horses

John Hiatt: Cold River

Sly & The Family Stone: Spaced Cowboy

Lee "Scratch" Perry and The Upsetters: Soul Man

Danny Gatton: Orange Blossom Special

Spearhead: People In The Middle

Run Dmc: It's Tricky

Beastie Boys: Shake Your Rumpa 

Fishbone: Bonin' In The Jungle

Hank Williams: Weary Blues

"Thunderstruck" ? Hmmmmm.....What about "A Whole Lotta Rosie" !!!

Shawn :food-smiley-004:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner sdsre ...and everything else he played.


I dunno dude....Jimi's Star Spangled banner just sounds like a bunch of noise to me...and I'm a hardcore Jimi fan. All Along the Watchtower is where it's at sdsre


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I took _*signature*_ as meaning 'what sticks out in history'.
I did add - 'and everything else' to cover it all. My personal
fav is Angel..and Belly Button Window.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

a couple of different opinions that what has been listed above:

EVH - Eruption
John Prine - Sam Stone


some others:

Joe Satriani - Always with you, always with me
Rolling Stones - Satisfaction
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You can't forget the other John Prine classics like
Dear Abby
In spite of ourselves (with Iris Dement, too funny)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Geez, ok:

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child
SRV - Pride and Joy
Eric Clapton - Layla
U2 - New Year's Day
EVH - Ain't Talkin' Bout Love
The Police - Message in a Bottle
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge

umm, I could go on for ages, so I think I'll stop.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I Walk The Line......Mr J. Cash
Walk Dont Run.....The Ventures
Some Kind Of Wonderful.....Grand Funk
Nothin'.....Ugly Ducklings
She Loves You.....The Beatles
Something...... Mr George Harrison
Summertime Blues.....Blue Cheer
Innagaddadavida.....Iron Butterfly
Rock Of Ages....Def Leppard
Rocky Mtn Way.....Joe Walsh


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wham - Lonnie Mack
Rock and roll machine - Triumph
Bridge of Sighs, Day of the eagle, Too Rolling Stoned - Robin Trower
Dragonfly - Frank Marino


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bridge of Sighs, Day of the eagle, Too Rolling Stoned - Robin Trower


OH YEAH!!! I was gonna add Trower to my first post, but I couldn't decide which one of these tunes to cite. I just LOVE the whole album!
-Mikey


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Buckethead - Soothsayer

[youtube=option]Wt3lz8jtcOQ[/youtube]


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

DMac604 said:


> Buckethead - Soothsayer
> 
> [youtube=option]Wt3lz8jtcOQ[/youtube]


Thank you for reminding me of buckethead. I meant to download some of his stuff and I totally forgot how great he is.


----------

